# Image Rating Script



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

I am on a Linux server and required a fre script for image rating. And rating script need to be very simple because i need few features...

1. Just showing stars below the image

2) clicking on that stars rate the image

3) no voting allowed again for that user

4) No registration, login, next image button or hot or not like thing required

Sample can be seen at the bottom of this page http://news.moneycontrol.com/india/newsarticle/stocksnews.php?autono=215850

please tell mee there is any free script like this available.


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

Please help...


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Just curious, do you ever write any of your own code?


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Rockn said:


> Just curious, do you ever write any of your own code?


Why would you need to if it's already out there?

ashras99 , I found 2, one free, and one for 30 bucks. The free one requires you to actually set it up, and I really have no idea how to do this, but here it is anyways, in case you understand it. http://www.phpfreaks.com/tutorials/9/0.php

This one, looks fairly easy to set up, but the problem is that it's 30 bucks. I know you said you wanted a free one, but just in case...

http://www.adriantnt.com/products/rating_system/


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

Thanks a lot. Paid script is really very easy that the look and functioning I want. But $30 have to think...may little cheaper available somewhere else


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

How about this script?
http://www.gr0w.com/articles/code/php_5_star_rating_system_using_hreview/


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

Sequal7 said:


> How about this script?
> http://www.gr0w.com/articles/code/php_5_star_rating_system_using_hreview/


What a coincidence, i am using the same script.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

That is a co-incidence...Then my friend you should look into *CSS: Star Rater Ajax Version* on this link as they include easy to follow creation and setup example for a css 5 star rating exactly (or better in my opinion) than your link uses.

http://www.yvoschaap.com/


----------

